# New Article on Fingering Issues on my Website



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

Can be read at http://www.michaelmurrayguitar.com/Fingering.htm in the Tips/Articles section.


----------



## oldgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Mike,

I had a visit to your site, following your link. I liked it. 
You give good sound advice. 

Loved the North Hatley Photo's...what nice guitars!

Cheers,

OldGirl


----------

